# Emersed plant to submersed plant. What to expect?



## Khai (Mar 30, 2012)

So I am soon going to get my order of plants and I believe some of them were grown emersed, like glosso for example.

Since this is my first time attempting a planted tank, what can I expect to happen when submersing an emersed plant?

I got a list of questions I have no experience of:

Is it going to stay the same or melt? Do I need to do anything if it does melt? How long can I expect it to melt until it new growth appears? How can I tell if it's melted or dead? If all the plants start to melt, do I still dose fert?

Thanks


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Just do everything the same as you normally would with already submerged growth. I would expect new growth in a couple days to a week or so.....it really depends on your tank conditions.

The old leaves may or may not melt...sometimes they stay. In the case they stay you may want to remove the bottoms after you get substantial growth and then replant the tops.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There is usually some decay/die off. You need to be prepared to do a lot of cleanup/water changes in the beginning. What's your setup going to be and what plants are you getting?

Tank size, lighting (type and wattage), substrate, CO2? Those variables will determine how quickly your plants respond. If you give us a bit more info, we can help more.


----------

